# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى الهندسي العام > منتدى الهندسة الكهربائية >  لطلاب المنطق الرقمي "digital logic"

## حسان القضاة

*
هدية لطلاب الهندسة و هو برنامج يستخدم لتلخيص و اختصار الدوال المنطقية باستخدام karnaugh map 

وهذه صورة البرنامج*


للحصول على البرنامج اضغط على رابط التحميل ...

رابط التحميل

----------


## مسار الضوء

_


                   مشاء الله عليك اخ حساااااان
 دائماً مبدع

 فلا حرمنا من جديدك

                       دمت للمنتدى قلبً نابضاً

 تقبل مروي_

----------


## diyaomari

شكرا اخ حسان

----------


## diyaomari

شكرا اخ حسان

----------


## saousana

شكرا حسان اكيد رح يفيدنا

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

شكرا حسان

بس شكله الماده زنخه ..  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## saousana

> شكرا حسان
> 
> بس شكله الماده زنخه ..


بالعكس مادة ممتعة وحلوة وبتعتمد على الفهم 
يعني على مزاجي 
بعد بكرة عندي فيها امتحان

----------


## mohammad qasaimeh

> بالعكس مادة ممتعة وحلوة وبتعتمد على الفهم 
> يعني على مزاجي 
> بعد بكرة عندي فيها امتحان


انا ما الي علاقه فيها طبعا 

بس حكمت عليها من شكلها 

لكن طبعا لا يفتى و مالك بالمدينه

----------


## الاء

مشكوووووور

----------


## شووشو

مشكووووررررر

----------


## غير مسجل

شكرا لك على هذا الموضوع المميز

----------


## نافذة صحار

تشكر على الجهود الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## raka

:Smile: thanx

----------


## said5

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## said5

شكرا جزيلا

----------


## said5

شكرا

----------


## said5

شكرا جزيلا :SnipeR (94): http://www.masarat.net/al79n/vb/imag...peR%20(94).gif

----------


## لنوش

شكرا كتير

----------


## BO7A_HU

THNX :SnipeR (51):

----------


## Magec_147

بارك الله فيك

----------


## سلام اسلامي

شكرا كتير اخ حسان 
سلام اسلامي

----------


## rainyomar

:SnipeR (28):

----------


## rainyomar

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## mohammad1989

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## LOLETA MURAD

TNX 4 THIS PROG :Bl (11):

----------


## d1g

thanksssssssss

----------


## shehabx

ttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttanks

----------


## md_nour

مشاء الله عليك اخ حساااااان
دائماً مبدع

فلا حرمنا من جديدك

دمت للمنتدى قلبً نابضاً

تقبل مروي

----------


## لورد

مشكور على هالبرنامج المفيد الشيق 





تقبل مروري :Bl (9):

----------


## اسوره

والله انك انسان بتعرف الصح لانه الرابط هاد اجا عالوجع وانا محتاجيته كتير ويا ريت لو عندي كمان امثله لمادة الديجيتال خاصة موضوع ال counter لاني جد بحاجته 
ويسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو كتير الك  :15 9 14[1]:

----------


## علاء عبيدات

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  وووووووور

----------


## Mr.X.966

شكرا ع البرنامج وجاري التجربه

----------


## sarah-333

:36 1 11[1]:  :Bl (13): *شكرا  جد شكرا كتيييييييييير*

----------

